# Dremel 16" Scroll Saw Model 1671



## KagedCreations (Nov 14, 2015)

I don't currently own, nor have I ever owned a scroll saw this one came up on my local craigslist and I was wonder if anyone had an opinion about it and if it's worth it.

Dremel 16" Scroll Saw Model 1671


----------



## Curly (Nov 14, 2015)

I think that is the brand Seamus uses to saw his coins. Someone including Seamus feel free to correct me.


----------



## Jack Parker (Nov 14, 2015)

I have one just about like that one. I haven't used it a great deal, but when I have used it, it worked just fine. I was able to get Dremel to send me the manual for it. They need the type number, there are apparently three types. It will be marked where you can determine which version that you have.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 14, 2015)

Hello Ken 

Welcome to the site. I see you are a new member. Hope you take some time and look around and then jump right in. Love to see your work.

As far as that saw goes I have to say there are far better saws out there for around the same money. Not sure what your plans are but you will not be happy with it. It is a 2 speed saw and you usually saw in speeds that are not those It also has those awful adapters that are a pain in the butt. I know because I started on a saw similar to that. I say all this because once again not sure what you have in mind but if you are planning on any kind of fret work you will curse those clamps. You could opt to use pin end blades which that saw can handle but those are limited in size and not easy to find any more. 

Any of those 16" saws are prone to vibration. There are ways to improve that but it takes some work. Look at at any of the entry level saws that have variable speed and take pinless blades and do not use a special tool to secure the blade. 

The older Delta saws was a decent saw. It had a funky blade holding system but it worked well. All those saws are very much alike and propbably come off the same line and painted a different color. Do a google search for reviews and you find many. 

Now if you want to get professional and go somewhat larger than start with a 20" Dewalt. World of difference. But the price can be around $300 to $400 used. Good luck.


----------



## oneleggimp (Nov 14, 2015)

You can get a new Ryobi variable speed scroll saw for about $100.00.  It DOES take Plain (pinless)  blades without needing any adapter. (also does take pinned blades).  you can change blades without extra tools but they also provide a t-handle hex wrench for use in changing blades.  With my fat fingers I find it easier to loosen and tighten the lower blade chuck (the one below the table) with the hex wrench.  Works pretty good.  Im sure some can do  it with just their fingers but my hands/fingers just seem to have a hard time under the saw table.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 15, 2015)

I was so disappointed in that saw, I have it away.
I was later given an 18" Delta VS saw.


----------



## KenV (Nov 15, 2015)

Had one.  Terrible vibration.  Gave it to a Cub Scout family for scout projects and got a Delta.

Do not do enough of that work or would have the Dewalt.


----------



## KagedCreations (Nov 15, 2015)

@Oneleggimp sounds like you have the Ryboi one and for an extra $20 I'd rather get something that's new so I can know the ends and outs of it without worrying about how a previous owner treated it. 

@Jttheclockman, Thanks for the detailed response and the welcome. This is the first forum i've been a part of and it's been great to connect with everyone here

@everyone, thank you for the input


----------



## Kragax (Nov 16, 2015)

I have the Ryobi among others, it's a good beginners saw.


----------

